# Introduction



## Sara B (Nov 14, 2014)

Hi All,

I have been hanging around this forum for a while and thought it was about time that I became a member. 

I am a bit of an impostor however as I am not actually an expat myself although I have lots of experience working with expats and wannabe expats in the legal sector!

I am hoping to use my membership be able to understand what information other members are looking for and the current 'hot topics' and in return try to help people with the benefit of my experience of working alongside lawyers in Europe. 

Thanks


----------



## 2ctdiamond (Oct 11, 2014)

My hot topic is noise. Parties going on every weekend until 4 in the morning - car radios with supped up speakers left on in cars all day with windows open (nobody in the cars) dogs barking non-stop whilst owners are out at work - when are you supposed to sleep.I came here for a quiet retirement - I´m now heading for a nervous breakdown -what a joke!


----------



## Sara B (Nov 14, 2014)

That does not sound like a peaceful retirement! What part of Portugal are you in 2ctdiamond?


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

I totally agree about barking dogs. I have tried reasoning with neighbours in Portuguese to no avail. They have shouting conversations while their dogs are going at it full blast. But then they are peasants where we live.


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

I find the problem is the lawyers, there is no quality control so no way of ensuring the one you pick has the ability to do what you ask him or her. In buying property I have instructed one who is a complete and utter useless AR*E and took money with out any results yet I have also instructed one who was just so helpful. Do you have some method of differentiating between them?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Good recommendation generally and a knowledge of what's reguired here regardless of what your doing as opposed to any other country so you can short out the idiots


----------

